

Super-Dense Computer Memory - emrgx
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/529386/super-dense-computer-memory/

======
transfire
"theoretically be switched hundreds of thousands of times"

This is where data storage continues to fall down. It means having to replace
our (heavily used) devices every few years. That might look like $$ to greedy
executives, but it sucks for the rest of us. Ultimately we need fast storage
mediums that last for decades and long term storage mediums that last hundreds
if not thousands of years.

